# Commando Malawi Cichlid ?



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)

Recently bought pair of this cichlid. My vendor was calling it Commando Cichlid. Can somebody please name me its actual name?


----------



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)

Please tell me tank requirements for these fish as well.


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

Try this one http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1160


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Nimbochromis species. Does look a lot like a Venustus but might be a hybrid with Livingstonii. Get kinda big, not hard to keep, but a tank 2 meters long would be best.


----------



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)

Thx guyz! Its a Nimbochromis venustus and its common name is Giraffe Cichlid. Thx for the support.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Given these guys get to 10", I would recommend at least a 5ft long tank, 100 gallons.


----------

